# Noob with an ancient LGB - Need some direction!



## eightball (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all, 

Here's the scoop. I have an old LGB train that was mine as a kid (great memories - got a new car each christmas). Flash forward 30 years and my son is about to turn two. So . . . 

Looking to continue the tradition and at the same time update/upgrade our system as he grows up.

My first goal would be to add some switches and some more advanced control (I literally have the same copper throttle with a big black knob that I remember playing with as a kid).

Searching through the forums there's a wealth of information but I can't seem to find a sort of - beginners: here are the options, here's what you need, here's the way to go.

Short term:

I'd like to add the ability to add switches to my track and ideally control them via remote.

Longer term:

Ability to control multiple locomotives, etc.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good primer? What are the options? If I'm looking at this as something we'll add to as my son grows up what's the best plan? What companies should I look at.

Thanks for any help, 

Anthony 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

If there's a club in your area, join it. Members will share lots of knowledge, and they often have used stuff for sale at reasonable prices. There aren't many good books, but read Garden Railways. Lurk at websites like these. 

As to point in the right direction, you'll get lots of information which only confuses the newbie. Keep things simple; none of this is rocket science, and ALL of it can be redone. 

If you're going outside, the track is weather resistant, the buildings and rolling stock not so much. If you're planning to only run one engine at a time, starter power packs are fine. You don't need 20 amps at first. All track of the same size is compatible with all others in that size. Buy only solid rail. Tinplate style track won't last outdoors, except maybe in the desert. 

Switches come in various sizes. They are sized by "Number." A number 6 switch is a gentler curve than a 4. Real railroad use switches that would be #20's if they sized them that way. Switches can be manual, electric, or pneumatic. 

If you want to know about something, just ask.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This may help some... 
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/budget.html 

and this 
http://elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27 

and this 
http://www.girr.org/girr/ 

Note to Shad and mods .... ya really should consider putting a sticky at the top of this forum with a few faq links!


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Eightball: 
If you want to add switches and control them remote, you should consider LGB's EPL switch drives (LGB 12010) and LGB's control boxes (LGB 51750); very reliable and very study, will last at least until you son head out to college. They are available new as well as used. 

One of the best sources of information, I know, is a no longer in print book from LGB entitled "Track Planning and Technical". It shows up one in a while on ebay. 

An alternative source can be found here: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/download_fremddokumente/lgb_00559_explore_the_world_of_lgb.pdf 

Mohammed


----------



## eightball (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!

Here's my primary question. It looks like there are a couple of different options for controlling multiple trains (and switches?) remotely: MTS, DCC, etc.

I can't make heads or tails of this stuff (I can I just could use a guide that maybe compares features/prices). Does anything like this exist?

I'm trying to sort out what the different control options are and I'm imagining that there's a foolish way to do this where I start buying one system only to discover that I should have bought another system. Having made that kind of mistake before I'd like to find the info first.

So let me be specific. If I want to add switches and I go with the LGB EPL (LGB 12010) and a (51750) is it possible to control these via a wireless remote down the road?

What I'm picking up is their are different control protocols that each have different decoders (added on to locomotives). Are there equivalent decoders for switches?

In a nutshell. Let's say I want to control 3 locomotives, 12 switches, and say 6 signal lights. What are my choices? What am I looking at in terms of price? I'm guessing there are different pros and cons to each system but I'd like to have an overview so I don't blow money on one system only to discover I should have gone another way.

If you were going to go from a single controller to ideally a wireless remote over a couple of years how would you plan to add capacity? What's the best way to add the capacity/infrastructure.

Thanks for your patience and help, 

Anthony 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Anthony: 

If you wish to control you layout remotely using a DCC (MTS is LGB version of DCC) system, you will still be able to use the EPL switches. Not so for the 51750 control boxes, they would have to be replaced with switch decoders, but you would mostly be able to sell them when you make the transition to DCC. 

I sell one of he best DCC system on the Market today (The Massoth DiMAX Digital system), and based on your stated needs I would suggest our 800Z, 8 -Amp central station, our DiMAX wireless navigator, and our DiMAX RC receiver US. the Massotyh SiMAX Digital system is fully compatible with all LGB electronics; Massoth makes all LGB electronics. 

There are other systems out there and you should consider them before you make you decision. 

Mohammed BenDebba
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Anthony,
Don't spend any money until you've read the three web sites that Mik referred you to. There is a lot of good information there. I wish I had read that information before I got started. I think I read enough information to prevent making any huge mistakes, but I could have done even better if I had known that some of this other information existed.
Bob


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, MTS/DCC for a 2 year old???? Wait until he can hold a TV remote before considering this!!! 

I would stick to simple analog/DC track power for now. KISS principle works here!! 

Good primer for you to download is: 


http://www.champex-linden.de/download_fremddokumente/lgb_00559_explore_the_world_of_lgb.pdf


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Consider battery power with or without R/C. Take a look at G Scale Graphics site.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Your experience sound very similar to mine! I have two locomotives from my childhood in the early 80s. Thankfully my parents stored them while I went to college and moved around the country. My kids love to play with trains, especially around Christmas. They like to wear the conductor's hat and load gondolas with their toys. They prefer the old analog controls and EPL switches to the DCC stuff. My newer DCC stuff is more for the adults to play with and waste time configuring things


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Chata: 
I do not think that my 4 grandchildren would agree with you. They each have their own remote and their own locomotive to control and they have a ball playing together on a DCC controlled layout. 

I do not agree with your comment : "DCC...waste of time configuring things". Without DCC, and without configuring things, It would impossible for 4 children to play togehter with four trains on a 15 X 8 layout without costly mishaps. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've handed a full blown DCC throttle to a 5 year old... he was controlling the train in a few seconds. later he could set the speed to one I asked for... a bit later he was throwing turnouts. Kids are way more adaptable than we who believe the world is too complex. 

Anthony, it takes a while to figure out what is "best" for you... buy some locos, a small amount of brass track and run on DC for a while... go to clubs, talk to people and TAKE YOUR TIME TO DECIDE... 

Everyone has their favorites, and you will have to experience a bit before you can make a good decision for yourself. 

Greg


----------



## Hobbytechnologies (Jan 3, 2012)

Onlytrains.com has a literature section that has a lot of really nice LGB documents. I think these were LGB books at one time. They talk about the different switches and things needed to operate your switch tracks! When I was a kid, I started with the basic train station switch track kit and the siding switch track kit. These were manual switches. Then I got the motorized switch kit that came with 3 switches and the orange switch box. That was a great little kit that got me remotely operating my little layout!


----------

